# Driving in Spain



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Found this on a local ex pats web site thought it may be helpfull



The following gives information for visitors as well as residents. However, there is far too much to include here and anyone driving any distances in Spain should consider obtaining the book, Motoring in Spain by Brian J Deller.

If you wish to see as much as possible of Spain then having your own car is certainly the best method of transport, even if it may take you a couple of days to feel confident about driving on the opposite side of the road. As an EU citizen and a tourist, to drive a foreign registered vehicle in Spain you must have with you, and you can be fined for not obeying the following: -
1. your passport, current until after your return home
2. Current driving licence, preferably the EU type with the ring of stars
3. Two EU approved, red warning triangles

4. Approved reflective jackets that must be worn by all outside the car at anytime, day or night, outside the vehicle at the side of any highway not in an urban (street lights?) area. The jackets must be kept inside the car so they can be put on before getting out and also must be visible from outside the car. The pocket in the back of the front seat is a good place. The jackets are inexpensive and can be bought at most supermarkets if you do not have them already
5. A set of spare lamps/bulbs for your car and the tool/s to change them
6. If you wear corrective glasses for driving, a spare pair
7. Your number plate should be an EU one with the ring of stars containing your country code, or a small plate/sticker with your country code (GB, etc) should secured to the rear of the car
8. Valid insurance
9. All vehicle documents relating to the car (legally certified copies are OK).
Recommended, but not mandatory is a First Aid kit and a fire extinguisher

If you are from outside the EU, you will need an International Driving Licence issued by the correct authority in your home country. It must have one page of information in Spanish.

Remember that your “tourist status” in a foreign country usually applies for only three months as far as insurance is concerned, so for any longer periods, do not forget to discuss this with your broker. 

The roads in Spain vary from very poor to very good, the latter especially since Spain joined the EU and has benefited from the funding from other countries over the last 20 years. The main connecting roads are generally excellent. Roads are classified thus, and they can be easily clarified on a road map.

Autopista (motorway) - A or E - prefix to road number: these can be toll roads (peajes). Maximum speed 120 kph (73 mph).
Autovia - dual carriageway, not necessarily with a central reservation. Speed limits vary from 80 to 140 kph.
Carretera Nacional - N or CN - prefix to road number, main roads. 100 to 60 kph
Carretera Local - highway. Speeds are as signed, but usually not more than 100 kph
Please note that the speeds are somewhat less for various classes of vehicles including towed trailers/caravans

A FEW HINTS
The traffic-lights (semaforas) in Spain are more often than not, situated only at your stop line for the junction and so you can see when they change when you are in the front of the queue, there is a set of smaller lights on the support post. 

The Law for pedestrian crossings until recently is not as strict as in for example, the UK where a driver is always at fault if the vehicle hits a pedestrian on the crossing. You must step onto the crossing, remembering to look LEFT, and show the palm of your hand to any approaching vehicles. Previously, they still did not have to stop, but a new Law involving penalty points means that the drivers can be penalized now for not stopping. Many tourists are injured, some killed each year, for only looking right when crossing the road. 

You may NOT overtake on the right (inside lanes) on the highways unless there is a slip road or another road indicated and you are taking it. I know this is the same elsewhere in the World where bad drivers insist on cruising in the middle lanes.

A FEW BASIC RULES
Give way to traffic from the left unless otherwise signed, especially on roundabouts. Do not pull into the middle of the road to turn left if there is a solid line in the road. There are often special lanes for this, signposted cambio de sentido (change of direction), especially on the autovias. All people in the car must wear seatbelts if fitted, and children must be in specially approved (EU) seats situated only in the rear due to possible injury by front airbags in the event of a crash. Do not drink and drive - the limits are about half those in the UK and the penalties very high including losing your licence on the spot, boosted by the new “rapid justice” Courts, as are heavy on-the-spot fines for traffic offences. You will not be allowed to leave the area until you have paid any fine or appeared in Court, including spending time in the cells if you cannot pay in cash. 

Parking
As a general rule you may not park in Spain where the pavement curb is painted yellow or where a no parking sign is displayed. In major cities and now even the pueblos, non-metered on-street parking is difficult to find but in some areas, there are parking spaces marked in blue for which you should purchase a ticket from a nearby machine on the pavement usually topped with a blue and white “P” sign, or from an attendant. These spaces are usually for about two hours maximum. Penalties for parking infringements vary from town to town and can be heavy.

If you park illegally, especially in a foreign car, you will almost certainly become a victim of the 'grua' - the local tow truck, and if you suffer this, there should be a sticker left on the curb with the phone number/address of your car’s new location. Getting your car back will be a hassle and will cost you dearly in fines and fees, not to mention the possible problem of your not speaking Spanish. Where possible, look for underground parking with security attendance. its worth paying that little bit more.

You will note however, despite all this advice, the Spanish will park wherever their car happens to come to a halt, even on crossings, pavements and roundabouts, but the new 2005 Laws now mean that penalty points can be given to parking transgressors.

Fines
New fine rates have recently been published, and over set limits in each location (autopista, town, etc.) you can be arrested on the spot. You are not allowed to have a radar speed detector in your vehicle, let alone use one. Speed traps are becoming quite frequent but not as bad as in the UK with cameras (yet; the salesmen are moving in). Fines for other offences are calculated on the severity of the offence and there is a table for the guidance of the police and Courts.



If you are a tourist without assets in Spain, all fines are payable in cash “on the spot”. The legal drink-drive limit is currently 0,5 grammes per litre of air using a breathalyzer. The very high death rates in Spain (in the top 3 in the “old” EU) means that if caught with excess alcohol or drugs in your body, you can expect to lose your licence (in a special Court, possibly that same day) or, if a resident, have to attend a special school.


Seatbelts
It is compulsory for all in the car to wear seatbelts, both front and rear where fitted. The driver is responsible for any fines where passengers are not wearing an approved belt. Children under 12 years of age are not allowed in the front seats (unless they are over 150 cm or 4 ft. 9 ins, then they can unofficially get away with it. It is apparently to do with being secure in the safety belt). Also, if seated in the back, the belt must fit correctly, or a special “raising seat” must be fitted. Animals must be restrained when in the passenger section and not allowed to jump around.

Road tax and vehicle inspections
If you are using your foreign registered car in Spain for a few months (no more than six months in any calendar year is allowed) then it must be legal as far as roadworthy, insurance and road taxes are concerned. You cannot get your car MOT-ed in Spain, or even in Gibraltar, and if the certificate runs out, not only will you be illegal in Europe, but also as soon as you arrive back in the UK. Spanish vehicles have to conform to inspections also, depending on the type and use of the vehicle.

Toll/Peaje roads
Spain has over 2,000 km of toll roads and more are planned. They are of excellent standard and all have service stations with cafes of an acceptable standard every 40km or so. The tolls are expensive, especially in summer when the rates are doubled and are usually calculated per km. Some toll roads, for long distance travelling allow you to collect a ticket at the start and then pay the total when you exit the road. They do however mean that you can drive relaxed and safer over long distances as the locals usually avoid them.

DRIVING REGULATIONS AND LAWS
Mobile telephones
The use of a mobile telephone, other than a true hands-free, whilst driving is now banned in Spain, even at the side of the road. You have to pull off the road completely away from any traffic. You may also not have any device in your ears to listen to music or your mobile phone etc., only allowed is something for enhancing your hearing, i.e. a deaf-aid. Sadly, you still see erratic driving where a mobile is in use, but penalty points can now be awarded.

Navigation aids and DVD´s etc.
The driver must not use any screen based aid to navigation (or entertainment) while on the road. You must pull completely off away from traffic. (It makes sense really; after all, you are not allowed to drive down the road with a map on the steering wheel). DVD players and screen based devices other than those directly needed to operate the car must be positioned so the driver cannot see them.

Losing your licence
If you are stopped by the police or interviewed at the scene of an accident and you are showing signs of being incapable of driving the vehicle for any reason, the police are empowered to immediately take away your driving licence and you could lose it if found in breach of the Law. There are laws affecting penalty points that are different (more restrictive) for new drivers. The Spanish government is determined to reduce the high accident rates on the roads


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

SO much of that is true lol..especially the parking on crossings etc ....wherever the car stops is a parking place!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Ana xx


----------

